# Zombie Containment Unit



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello!

Brand new not only to this board, but to Halloween in general. This is my first year doing anything other than snatching a 10 pound bag of candy and passing out to trick or treaters! But it looks like a blast, and I've decided on 2 themes:

Outside: My yard, and house will come together as a Zombie safe haven. The way I am planning it, the front yard will have a Zombie Outbreak Info center that warns and informs drivers and passers on where outbreaks have been sighted etc.

But as they walk up to my house, I've prepared a Zombie Outbreak Containment kit:










It's nowhere near finished, as I still need to paint the box, add plexiglass with stencil on the cover, etc.

But once I am finished, I am looking for the best way to light the box. Anyone know of a cheap, battery powered way to add lighting inside the box? Some sort of "sticky" light? I'm sure i'll find a way, but looking for the easiest and most cost effective, as teh project is turning out to be much larger than anticipated.

Thanks guys, love the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ctn100!

You should be able to find inexpensive battery powered LED lights at places like Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart and Target. You can also find them online.


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Great thanks for the tip. My concern is (I should have mentioned this earlier) will these stand up to being outside for several weeks, or even a full month? 

Here's hoping!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I need one of those!


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha - Wait'll you see it when it's done. The containment unit is not an original idea, though I wish I could take credit. I've seen others make these before, I'm just giving it a little twist, and building on it. 

So far, here's my plan for the props: 

Front year aiming toward the street: 

Zombie OutBreak Information Center 

This will be a large bulletin board with "reports" info, and general updates on Zombie sightings leading up to Halloween. 

To make it interactive, I'm considering adding a whiteboard where those walking by etc. can add their own personal Zombie tips, messages, etc. 

Next, There will be a sign pointing to the driveway, instructing visitors of the need toprepare and educate themselves. Three education stations will contain zombie killing tips, bite treatment tips, and more. 

Finally, this will lead them to the Outbreak killing station as shown above, with a few extra goodies I have in the works. My door will be clearly labelled as a Zombie Safe house, with all surrounding area (Yard) roped off with caution tape and an official Quarantine notice I managed to track down on Ebay... 

Haha - We'll see how it works out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You could have a zombie kissing booth too. I know, shut up DT. LOL


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

If this is going to be your first haunt, let me provide two pieces of advise. First - but very paranoid about safety. You just don't want some rambunctious idiot to get hurt in your haunt. The second is don't get caught up in the details. Most people won't notice all your hard work to get everything just right. Don't sweat the small stuff. Get the "must have" stuff done first, then work on detailing. Sounds like you are going all out. I would love to see it finished. This thing is screaming out for a zombie shooting gallery. Maybe set up some Nerf guns to shoot at zombies behind cages?


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yea, I know the details will likely not be noticed, but doing it more for my own creative outlet than anything else. 

Zombie kissing booth eh? Hmmmm.... I'll think that one over for a few minu.... Ok, thought it over - Going to have to pass on that one.  

Maybe next year? 

Yea, I'm worried about the whole safety thing as well. I'm really concerned about the defense station above, even though everything but the hammer is fake, I'm worried about some bonehead smashing the plexiglass to steal the props, and hurting himself. 

That's why I'm placing it right up near my door, and sealing it in well. Someones always at home, so I'm hoping that discourages stupidity. Wishful thinking eh? 

I'll keep the updates coming!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

for a "sticky" light go to lowes or home depot. The have these little LED Circular lights that run off bateries. I picked up some last year for about 3 bucks each. They last an extremely long time since they are LED so those seem like your best option.

EDIT: About your idea for the uh whiteboard... Uhmmm it sounds like a great idea other than the fact that you know how immature teens can be haha so if you are gonna put a whiteboard out you may wanna make sure that you monitor it every now and then to make sure nothing naughty appears haha. This sounds like quite a large project for you to complete :O Welcome to the forum by the way, I didnt see that you were new


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I would not use a real hammer. Get a plastic hammer toy and paint it.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

GOT said:


> If this is going to be your first haunt, let me provide two pieces of advise. First - but very paranoid about safety. You just don't want some rambunctious idiot to get hurt in your haunt. The second is don't get caught up in the details. Most people won't notice all your hard work to get everything just right. Don't sweat the small stuff. Get the "must have" stuff done first, then work on detailing. Sounds like you are going all out. I would love to see it finished. This thing is screaming out for a zombie shooting gallery. Maybe set up some Nerf guns to shoot at zombies behind cages?


Keep reading this until you know it word for word. Great advice -


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the help, tips and advice everyone. Very excited to get this display up.


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Much further along. I did find some strip lighting that I think will work quite well. Here's how it will look when lit. (Minus the plexiglass cover and stencil) The strip lighting is just laying here now, but will be mounted facing down to give off a softer back-lit appearance when complete.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Since we just bought our house, and will be doing Halloween at my parents house. Your Idea gave me the idea to do just the opposite.
I am going to put caution tape infront of my house, and put up signs that say its a Zombie quarantine zone!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

According to code out here I'm required to have one of these in each of my rooms in my haunt!!! Very nice, great work for a newbee!


----------



## ctn100 (Aug 8, 2010)

Haha - Thanks. Not done yet though. The final result will be much better if all goes according to plan. (We'll see about that though right?) 

Once this prop is done, I move on to the Zombie Information Bllboard that will go in the front yard aiming toward the street. Already have all the wood, plexiglass, lighting purchased. 

I must say I was a little shocked at how much plexi is! I thought it'd be cheap, but 2 sheets of plexi cost more than all other materials combined.


----------

